# Favorite Piano Quintets



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

What are your favorite piano quintets? Here is my list of the top 10 (nope, 54) piano quintets:

1. Schnittke
2. Schmitt
3. Pierné 
4. Ornstein
5. Koechlin
6. Beach
7. Fibich
8. Shostakovich
9. Fauré (2nd)
10. Medtner 
11. Vierne
12. Röntgen (2nd)
13. Vierne
14. Enescu (2nd)
15. Bridge
16. Boccherini (Op. 57)
17. Schubert
18. Raff
19. Franck
20. Kiel (2nd)
21. Gernsheim (2nd)
22. Martinů (2nd)
23. Bax
24. Jadassohn (3rd)
25. Foote 
26. Fauré (1st)
27. Rimsky-Korsakov
28. Toch
29. Juon (2nd)
30. Kiel (1st)
31. Elgar
32. Mozart 
33. Brahms
34. Rubinstein (Op. 99)
35. Hummel
36. Dvořák (2nd)
37. Klughardt
38. Dubois 
39. Webern
40. Borodin
41. Dohnányi (2nd)
42. Beethoven
43. Vaughan Williams
44. Reger (2nd)
45. Farrenc
46. Kirchner
47. Arensky
48. Rheinberger
49. Herzogenberg
50. Schumann
51. Magnard 
52. Bruch
53. Berger
54. Zarębski
...
...

The ranking here is pretty loose. For me the French dominate the genre (you can also see that my tastes lean towards the 20th century).

What are _your_ favorite piano quintets?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah, Schnittke at top for me. Dvorak is the only other one I particularly like.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Yeah, Schnittke at top for me. Dvorak is the only other one I particularly like.


Have you tried the Ornstein? That one is amazing as well.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Maybe I'll post a list later, but my all time favorite would be Shostakovich's Piano Quintet in G Minor.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Maybe I'll post a list later, but my all time favorite would be Shostakovich's Piano Quintet in G Minor.


Interesting. I could only afford to rank it 8th because I have a sentimental connection with the top seven (they were the first piano quintets I ever heard). A weird first seven, I admit!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Favorite PQ with strings = Dvorak

Favorite PQ with winds = Mozart


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite piano quintet is the Brahms Piano Quintet in F minor-high drama and poetry. Tough to beat.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

hpowders said:


> My favorite piano quintet is of course the greatest piano quintet, the Brahms Piano Quintet in F minor.


Nearly my #1 too, but probably just behind the Shostakovich I listed above and Schubert's Trout.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

AfterHours said:


> Nearly my #1 too, but probably just behind the Shostakovich I listed above and Schubert's Trout.


Neither of those does it for me. I'm really a piano trio person anyway! :lol:


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Schumann, Brahms, Schubert are my top three. (Listening to Brahms right now- it's so rich and layered harmonically, like all or most of Brahms's music. I find it difficult to listen to Brahms's music at first, because there is so much going on, but upon later listens I enjoy it much more... this is the same for the piano quintet).


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Here's a list of my ten favorites. Some of these are with winds and others are with strings.

1. Beethoven: Quintet in E-flat for Piano and Winds, Op. 16
2. Franck: Piano Quintet in F Minor
3. Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A Major
4. Brahms: Quintet for Piano and Strings in F Minor, Op. 34
5. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat Major, Op. 44
6. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A Major, D. 667 "Trout"
7. Mozart: Quintet in E-flat Major for Piano and Winds, K. 452
8. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A Minor, Op. 84
9. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 115
10. Saint-Saëns: Piano Quintet in A Minor, Op. 14 (an early work, but well worth hearing)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Have you tried the Ornstein? That one is amazing as well.


I just listened, didn't find it that interesting.


----------



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

Anyone heard this one? Also a French composer.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I made a list almost 5 years. The first part (order of preference) was roughly correct at that time. Since then I've added many to the list, but they are in alphabetic order. There are some on Portamento's list that I'll have to hear.

Order of Preference (roughly):

Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Dvorak: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor
Franck: Piano Quintet
Bartok: Piano Quintet
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor
Bruch: Piano Quintet in G minor
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
Medtner: Piano Quintet
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor
Hahn: Piano Quintet in F minor
Bridge: Piano Quintet in D minor
Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 1 in A minor

Alphabetic order of others I love:

Ades
Alyabiev
Andree: Piano Quintet in E minor
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D
Atterberg
Beach: Piano Quintet in F sharp
Beethoven
Berwald
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet No. 1 in C minor
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet No. 2 in E flat minor
Farrenc: Piano Quintet in E
Field: Piano Quintet in A flat
Goldmark
Gubaidulina
Heise: Piano Quintet in F
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat
Kokkonen
Liebermann: Piano Quintet
Limmer
Martucci
Novak: Piano Quintet in A minor
Onslow: Piano Quintet in G
Ornstein
Raff
Reis
Respighi
Rheinberger: Piano Quintet in C
Schmidt
Schnittke
Sinding
Webern
Wuorinen
Zarębski


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

It strikes me that I do not know nearly enough piano quintets to say much. Of the ones I do know, I'd agree with some of the ones already mentioned: Brahms, Dvorak, Schumann, Schubert. And I would add Vaughan Williams, with honourable mention for Borodin. 

Judged by previous comments, I should go check out Schnittke. Of late, I have become interested in 20th century and contemporary music.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Rys said:


> Anyone heard this one? Also a French composer.


Ah, I remember hearing this a while ago! Isn't Gouvy well-known as a symphonist? I will have have to give it another listen and get back to you.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> I made a list almost 5 years. The first part (order of preference) was roughly correct at that time. Since then I've added many to the list, but they are in alphabetic order. There are some on Portamento's list that I'll have to hear.
> 
> Order of Preference (roughly):
> 
> ...


Nice list. I have heard of all the composers but not many of their piano quintets. There are many contemporary works that will likely score very high on my list if I give them a listen. I'm sure I will like the Gubaidulina and Wuorinen, as I do with most of their ouevres. Liebermann is usually a hit or miss with me, but I will get back to you soon.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> I made a list almost 5 years. The first part (order of preference) was roughly correct at that time. Since then I've added many to the list, but they are in alphabetic order. There are some on Portamento's list that I'll have to hear.
> 
> Order of Preference (roughly):
> 
> ...


Glad someone else likes the Respighi! Very underrated, original, and beautiful composition. It's not at the level of Schumann, Schubert, and Brahms for me, but I still love it.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

brianvds said:


> It strikes me that I do not know nearly enough piano quintets to say much. Of the ones I do know, I'd agree with some of the ones already mentioned: Brahms, Dvorak, Schumann, Schubert. And I would add Vaughan Williams, with honourable mention for Borodin.
> 
> Judged by previous comments, I should go check out Schnittke. Of late, I have become interested in 20th century and contemporary music.


I fully recommend you give it a listen - It is one of Schnittke's numerous masterpieces. The Quintet was written following the death of the composer's mother, so Schnittke expresses his grief through a dark and emotional journey that leaves you absolutely speechless.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Portamento said:


> I fully recommend you give it a listen - It is one of Schnittke's numerous masterpieces. The Quintet was written following the death of the composer's mother, so Schnittke expresses his grief through a dark and emotional journey that leaves you absolutely speechless.


The one in the link you posted on another thread didn't work for me, but I relistened to my version on Naxos, and found it really thrilling and edgy. A real masterpiece


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Here's a list of my ten favorites. Some of these are with winds and others are with strings.
> 
> 1. Beethoven: Quintet in E-flat for Piano and Winds, Op. 16
> 2. Franck: Piano Quintet in F Minor
> ...


Add Borodin and this are the closeted into my top ones.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Spohr: piano/wind, E-flat


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

*Elgar's* _Quintet in A minor for Piano and String Quartet, Op. 84_ is a very special one to me.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mozart G minor K516


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2017)

I love piano quintets and there are many that I listen to often, however as far as 'favorite', the 'Trout' has number peer.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Portamento said:


> What are your favorite piano quintets? Here is my list of the top 10 (nope, 54) piano quintets:
> ....
> 16. Boccherini (Op. 57)
> ...


I like just about everything I hear from Boccherini. One problem I have is that he wrote so many works in the same genres, and I sometimes have trouble identifying what I've heard so far. I listened to this quintet and absolutely loved it. It's now on my "to get" list. I will continue to work through the other piano quintets that I have not heard.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> I like just about everything I hear from Boccherini. One problem I have is that he wrote so many works in the same genres, and I sometimes have trouble identifying what I've heard so far. I listened to this quintet and absolutely loved it. It's now on my "to get" list. I will continue to work through the other piano quintets that I have not heard.


I'm glad you liked the Boccherini. He is generally regarded as the father of the piano quintet.

Have you heard the Fibich? My favorite romantic quintet by a sadly neglected composer.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Portamento said:


> Have you heard the Fibich? My favorite romantic quintet by a sadly neglected composer.


I own the Fibich (with his Piano Quartet - Ensemble Villa Musica). I do enjoy it, and I do agree that Fibich is neglected.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann, Dvorak No.2.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Mozart G minor K516


That's a string quintet. No piano involved.

My favorites are Shostakovich, Brahms, Dvorak and Schumann, all undisputed masterpieces, IMO.

Schubert's Trout with an asterisk due to different instrumentation.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Mozart Quintet For Piano and Winds K.452


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Failed to add another favorite of mine: Borodin's Piano Quintet in C minor


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

From a double CD:

Dora Pejačević: Chamber Works.
Piano Quintet, Op. 40

Oliver Triendl (piano) & Quatuor Sine Nomine


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Brahms - Piano Quintet in F minor, op.34 
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Piano Quintet No. 1, Op. 69
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Piano Quintet No. 2 'Ricordi della campagna toscana', Op. 155
Fauré - Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
Fauré - Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 115
Gernsheim - Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 35
Gernsheim - Piano Quintet No. 2 in B minor, Op. 63
Nowakowski - Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 17
Perosi - Piano Quintet No. 4
Reger - Piano Quintet No. 1 
Reger - Piano Qiuntet No. 2 
Respighi - Piano Quintet in F minor
Rheinberger - Piano Quintet in C major, Op. 114
Sibelius - Piano Quintet in G minor, JS 159
Zarębski - Piano Quintet, Op. 34


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Yay for the Gernsheim nominations. The B minor in particular is a wonderful piece IMHO.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Mine is the Brahms.


----------

